# one of my cats is peeing and pooping on my clothes....



## hope4204 (Feb 1, 2009)

i have an idea who it is, we have 4 cats in the house so its difficult to tell, but i find my clothes in the laundry basket have pee on them. i cant keep a towel in front of the bathtub cause they pee and poop on it. and today i found poop on the bed spread that was on the floor. PLEASE someone help me i am at my wits end!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry you are having difficulty with your cats, that has happened to us, too: pee on the bathmats and both pee/poo on laundry on the floor.

Solutions:
Keep the bathroom door CLOSED. (_both of us_)
Keep dirty clothes OFF THE FLOOR. (_husband_)
Keep dirty clothes INACCESSIBLE. (_both of us ~ hamper with lid_)
Keep the cat litter boxes CLEAN and ACCESSIBLE. (_litterboxes placed in several quiet areas of the home and give multiple cats several choices of boxes to use_)

Another possibility is perhaps some/one of your cats are being bullied away from the litter boxes, or they aren't clean or they don't like the odor/texture of the litter and/or the shape/size of the litterbox. 
Also, the number one reason for inappropriate elimination, is some kind of infection that is causing the cat pain or discomfort. A bladder infection or urinary tract infection causes the cat to avoid the litterbox because it HURTS to go there, so they try to find 'softer' places to go, where they hope it won't hurt. If it is a bladder or urinary problem, it will require a vet visit to diagnose and treat with antibiotics, antiinflamatories and/or a diet change, depending on which medical problem it is.

Please do not think your cat(s) are doing this out of petty revenge, they do not think that way. They are trying to tell you something is wrong, and this is the only way they have of letting you know there is a problem. 
Good luck with trying to find the base problem and resolving it. Hopefully, more members will chime in with their experiences, too.
Heidi


----------



## hope4204 (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you so much, last night after i posted i started exploring the site and found some very useful posts. i am going to walmart today to get another box. i recently moved in with my parents and they have 2 cats that use my litter box sometimes (i counted them in the 4) before my girls were fine with sharing a box, so anyways im going to try another box and see what happens!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Good luck! It also could just be the cats need an adjustment period to the new living conditions and the new housemates. That can disrupt a cat's routine enough to cause behavioral changes like this. 
Good luck!
h


----------



## hope4204 (Feb 1, 2009)

ok so i got the other box and someone is using it but i havent caught who so it remains to be seen if the problem is fixed but its a start


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Very good! Keep us updated...
h


----------

